# Bike Computer with Temperature?



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

I've been looking for a wireless bike computer with a temperature reading but have only found three:

Sigma Sport BC 2006
Planet Bike Protege 9.0
Echowell A1

The Echowell A1 would be my computer of choice but it's not sold in the US anymore and I cannot find a store that will ship here. The other two have had bad reviews saying that the transmitter doesn't work well with mountain bikes. They do however work well with road bikes. Something to do with the distance between fork and handlebar. 

Does anyone know of a good computer with temperature setting that will mount to either a 31.8 diameter handlebar or maybe a stem?


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Garmin Edge 500


----------



## toonartist (Dec 14, 2009)

soccerdude said:


> I've been looking for a wireless bike computer with a temperature reading but have only found three:
> 
> Sigma Sport BC 2006
> Planet Bike Protege 9.0
> ...


VDO MC1.0

This has temperature, altitude gained, degree climbed as well as the usual trips distance and speed etc. Just got this for christmas but worked perfectly in the freezing temperatures the other day! About £75 for the wired version.

oh, and it mounts onto a 31.8 OS handlebar

Duncan


----------



## toonartist (Dec 14, 2009)

Deleted duplicate

Duncan


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I've had two protoge 9s. They're great little units---but it is too easily bumped off its mount.

I've also owned Sigmas before but wasn't that impressed.

I know Vetta was making such a unit.

I say try the VDO.


----------



## JZazzi (Oct 20, 2009)

toonartist said:


> VDO MC1.0
> 
> This has temperature, altitude gained, degree climbed as well as the usual trips distance and speed etc. Just got this for christmas but worked perfectly in the freezing temperatures the other day! About £75 for the wired version.
> 
> ...


I too recommend the VDO MC 1.0, it's exceptionally easy to read and use, plus it survived an accidental trip through my washing machine and dryer.

You can get a wired version with the part number above (MC 1.0) , or get the wireless version with this part number: MC 1.0+


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

I have an old Echowell Zone 7 that has seen better days plus an old Garmin Extrex Vista that doesn't pick up a signal under a canopy. The Garmin 500 looks like it can take the place of both plus add some features I didn't have before. I've looked at the Edge, Oregon, and Dakota lines but can't see spending that much money on a bike computer/GPS. Will give the Garmin 500 a try.


----------



## ghawk (Sep 14, 2007)

Late to thread. Several polars have it. 720 series, cs400, cs600 etc.

Garmin listened to the pro team and what the wanted and added it to the Edge 500. Qs of > is temp important on bike computer < is a waste of thread space. Pros want it and Garmin finally did it.

So, oh yea, then I really am freezing my a%^ off and it is confirmed ! .

It has always helped me in training and is much better than just a thermometer you just mount on your camelbak (digital or analog. Been there, done that.) But, is subject to usual variations like any thermometer. We will see if it is accurate as polar's has been over the years for me when my 500 comes in. (hopefully battery life ++ over my 305) yrmv, imho.
Thanks for great review rainmaker http://dcrainmaker.blogspot.com/2009/11/garmin-edge-500-in-depth-review.html


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

Well I bought an Edge 500 but sent it back the other day. The temperature reading is always off by at least 10 degrees, the speed reading isn't accurate enough for me and I don't want to buy the speed/cadence sensor, and worst of all it locks up regularly when following a course. Lots of bugs with the 500 right now. So, back it went and I picked up the VDO MC1.0+ for $79.99 at Performance Bike yesterday. On sale in stores only and a teriffic price! I like all the features but unfortunately it doesn't have GPS mapping. Still have my trusty Extrex Vista for that but looking to upgrade. 

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

You are not going to find many mini computers or GPS that have very accurate temp readings. I have been through lots of watches, GPS, etc and they all are fairly worthless for temperature accuracy, but they are at least in the ballpark. 

Sorry to hear about the issue with the Edge 500, I have been testing 2 of them and have not had any issues. In regards to speed, what kind of accuracy are you expecting with the Edge 500?

I will test my speed accuracy this week, and see if I can come up with any conclusions?


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

I was hoping for something close to my wireless Echowell Zone 7 but I didn't expect it to be super accurate. It's not too bad but certainly not that great. Just like all GPS devices it's worse in dense cover and I ride in alot of that. I know I can buy the speed/cadence sensor that Garmin sells but the problem with the unit crashing while following courses is a real deal breaker for me. I'm sure they'll come up with a fix but I'd rather not wait. 

I agree that I'm not going to find a super accurate temperature gauge unless I buy a Stemcaptain but the VDO gauge is much better than the Edge 500.


----------



## JZazzi (Oct 20, 2009)

soccerdude said:


> I agree that I'm not going to find a super accurate temperature gauge unless I buy a Stemcaptain but the VDO gauge is much better than the Edge 500.


Having used both, the VDO is certainly faster in response to temperature change. They are both accurate if kept out of direct sunlight. But honestly, don't worry so much about it. Ride your bike instead.


----------



## kjarg (Nov 14, 2008)

If you haven't already gotten a computer, Vetta does offer two models with a thermometer.

V100 WL2X - Wireless speed and cadence with an array of other functions (including temperature)
V100A WL2X - Similar to he V100, but includes an altimeter.

http://www.vetta.com/Productlist.aspx?sid=3

If you still need a computer, send me a private message and I can give you a promotional code for a discount.

Cheers,


----------



## andremoon41 (May 8, 2010)

VDO MC1.0 is really good and available on affordable price, very handy


----------



## bubbajoe72 (Mar 23, 2005)

Cateye is coming out this month (May '10) with a commuter specific computer that will show temperature. It looks interesting and I'm looking forward to the reviews on it.

http://www.cateye.com/en/product_detail/600


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

As I mentioned earlier I bought a VDO MC1.0+ on sale for $79.99 at Performance and I love it. I've had it nearly two months now and the temperature gauge on it is pretty accurate. It's usually within 2 or three degrees of the actual temperature. This is without a doubt the best bike computer I have ever owned as it has tons of features.


----------



## Miami_Son (May 6, 2010)

Specialized also has a computer with temp readings and large speed readout for us older guys.


----------

